# Cape Cod vs. Rhode Island



## Luvstotravel (May 10, 2012)

We would like to spend a week at either one next September.  

We don't feel any pressing need to be on a beach, we're not beachy people.  We have spent a week on Cape Cod, and enjoyed just getting familiar with the area, biking, hiking, etc.  Yes, we walked on a beach, but, well, if we wanted to go to a beach, there are closer ones to our home.  

We like antique shops and flea markets too.

We have never spent time in Rhode Island, though, just drove through it on our way to Cape Cod.

Any recommendations?


----------



## chapjim (May 11, 2012)

I recommend Newport, RI in the spring or fall.  It is a place I've enjoyed many times since I was first there in 1967 while in the Navy.

Tons of history and things to do, and a bowl of chowda on the stove in all but the sleaziest places.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 11, 2012)

Can't speak to Cape Cod, but last Sept. we spent a week at the Wyndham Long Wharf in Newport.  There was something new to do everyday.  The mansions were fabulous and IMHO a better experience and value than visiting the Biltmore in Asheville NC.  We bought lobsters at the pier and they were cooked for us right there.  The water taxi is great fun.  The coastal walk was challenging in spots but definitely doable despite our Medicare status.  We also did a daytrip to Block Island via ferry.  Restaurants abound and the pricing for 'early birds' is a great bargain. I say go for Rhode Island!


----------



## joyzilli (May 11, 2012)

Rhode Island!!  We try to go at least once a year and love it there.  For some reason we never get tired of it...you won't be sorry!


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 11, 2012)

Thanks.  It does help that Rhode Island is closer to family.  

We're planning a trip that will be just my husband and I, after the youngest goes off to college!  We hate crowds and heat, so that's why we're looking for a trip in September.


----------



## jaym (May 11, 2012)

Luvstotravel said:


> Thanks.  It does help that Rhode Island is closer to family.
> 
> We're planning a trip that will be just my husband and I, after the youngest goes off to college!  We hate crowds and heat, so that's why we're looking for a trip in September.



I'm a MA resident, visited both areas many times.
IMHO, both locations are more enjoyable after Labor Day and families (most) return home and back to school schedule, especially Cape Cod.
Significant reduction in crowds and traffic, while New England weather in September can be some of the best. Although days do shorten, you may be able to do just about anything you could in prime summer, boating, swimming, etc.

If beach is less of a priority, and you have seen some of Cape Cod, I agree with others that Newport, RI is a good choice.
Enough great historical attractions, outdoor activities, dining (some $$$), shopping, that will keep you entertained. have a great trip.....

http://www.gonewport.com/
http://www.bowenswharf.com/bowens_wharf_directory.html
http://www.blithewold.org/
http://www.riparks.com/listing.htm


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 11, 2012)

Thank you, jaym.  We have a rather new family member who has recommended the Cape after Labor Day, and we are looking forward to going then.

If we do decide on Rhode Island, we'll still spend a day or 2 on the Cape.


----------



## jaym (May 11, 2012)

Luvstotravel said:


> Thank you, jaym.  We have a rather new family member who has recommended the Cape after Labor Day, and we are looking forward to going then.
> 
> If we do decide on Rhode Island, we'll still spend a day or 2 on the Cape.



here's my recent TUG post about CC travel, see this thread:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169073


----------

